# Family Allowance



## americandude (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello,

Its not crystal clear to me where to declare a sum I receive from the Swiss government for each child I have. Would it be on form 2555 line 22 Family "Allowance"? Is it "earned" income? If not, where and how do I handle these figures?

thanks again!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you over here to the Expat Tax section.

Family allowance is not considered "earned income" for US tax purposes as it is actually a government benefit, not pay for living and working abroad. I'd put it on line 22 on the 1040 (Other income). Though you may need a schedule to show both your foreign earned income exclusion and your child benefit on the same line.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## americandude (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,

thanks so much for that! Indeed, i've already indicated the FEIE on line 21 of the 1040. what schedule (form #) would I need to details FEIE + Family Allowance?

I will be taking advantage of the automatic filing extension to June 17, 2013. In order to do that, do I need to include a note saying that I live outside the USA and my tax home is outside the USA?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To put multiple items on any line, just add them up and put the total on the line. You can add a free-form "schedule" (basically just a piece of paper with the information) showing how you got the total:

Line 21: FEIE (xx)
Swiss Familien Benefit (or whatever it's called) yyyy
Total: yyyy-xx

If you're able to e-file, just hang onto the note for your files and if they come back and ask you, you can send them a copy.

To take advantage of the automatic filing extension to June, just use your foreign address for filing and mail it in so that your return arrives by the deadline. (Oh, and send it to the address listed in Pub 54 for foreign returns.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

